# Driver's power seat issue, 2005 GTO.



## Al52 (Apr 5, 2016)

I purchased a near mint 05 GTO last year, 26,000 miles. The driver's power seat functions all work properly except for the forwards and backwards movement. It moves back and forth but only for a limited distance as opposed to the passenger seat, requiring a full extension of the leg to depress the clutch. Kind of rough on a 65 year old damaged knee joint. I unhooked the battery hoping for a reset, zip. Checked for blockages under the seat, zip. I'm now wondering if the actual power seat motor is at fault here. I would most appreciate any suggestions as what may be going on here and how to best address it.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*time 4*

time 2 pull it out and flip it over on the bench .......

and play with it .....

buy another seat track b4 you pull it and swap em out 

parts will cost as much as another seat track ...


----------



## Al52 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you. Guess I'll yank it and give it a go.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

If your seat is working just for a limited amount of travel, I would check the track and make sure it's not binding anywhere.

Typically if the motor goes or the switch goes you won't have any movement. 

If it is the motor or the rails are bent and you can't fix it, get something like this. Basically plug and play: https://www.ebay.com/i/371821005511?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## Al52 (Apr 5, 2016)

Appreciate the advice. Thank you.


----------

